# Hund im Koi Teich



## Ferdi_H (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir haben einen recht großen Teich und gerade im Sommer gehen unsere zwei Hunde auch gerne mal in den Teich und leisten den Koi´s Gesellschaft.

Ist das für die Koi´s ein Problem ? 

Danke und Gruß

Ferdi


----------



## Geisy (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo Ferdi

Unsere beiden machen das auch und ich hab noch nichts festgestellt.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## rollikoi (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

bei mir ist das kein Problem.
Mein Hund stibitzt gerne mal den Koi das Futter von der Wasseroberfläche und fiel dabei auch ein paar mal in den Teich.
Den Koi macht das nix aus und dem Hund auch nicht.

LG Bernd


----------



## Ferdi_H (8. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Ich war mir nicht sicher ob die Koi´s dadurch eventuell Stress haben. 

LG

Ferdi


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2015)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Mein Hund stibitzt gerne mal den Koi das Futter von der Wasseroberfläche und fiel dabei auch ein paar mal in den Teich.
> Den Koi macht das nix aus


Das glaube ich nicht, Koi mögen das gar nicht, wenn man ihnen  das Futter wegnimmt...


----------



## rollikoi (8. Mai 2015)

@Christine,

ich konnte bisher nichts negatives feststellen. Die Koi haben keine Scheu vor dem Hund und umgekehrt auch nicht.
Im Gegenteil der Hund betrachtet sie als sein Rudel und läuft aufgeregt um den Teich und zeigt deutlich das es ihr nicht gefällt wenn mal ein Koi gefangen wird.

LG Bernd


----------



## Ferdi_H (8. Mai 2015)

Gibt es Krankheiten die Koi auf Hunde übertragen kann oder umgekehrt ?

LG Ferdi


----------



## blackbird (8. Mai 2015)

Hi Norbert


Geisy schrieb:


> ...Unsere beiden machen das auch und ich hab noch nichts festgestellt...


Du musst aber auch dazu sagen, dass Du keinen Teich, sondern einen kleinen See hast und man da schon eine Elefantenherde durchscheuchen müsste, damit am anderen Ufer überhaupt Wasserbewegungen bemerkbar sind 
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2015)

<OT> Hi Bernd, ich glaub, ich hab 'nen Smiley bei meinem Beitrag vergessen.... diesen hier z.B. </OT>


----------



## Lyliana (8. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube nicht das da irgendwem was ansteckendes rüber reichen könnte. Weil wenn es so wäre, dann sollte kein Hund mehr am Wasser säufeln aber das tun sie ja troztdem gerne. 

Also mein Hund geht nicht ins Wasser, außer wenn se rein fällt, weil sie die Schildkröte besuchen will und nicht um die Kurve kommt. 
Meinen Fischen tut das gar nichts, ganz im Gegenteil die erschrecken eher gerne meinen Hund 

Also "gestresst" war bisher maximal ich und auch nur weil ich so arg lachen musste. 

Und wenn dir nichts besonderes aufgefallen ist bisher ... dann lass die Fellknäule doch spielen.

LG


----------



## lilaluna (22. Mai 2015)

grins...bei mir isses eher so,das mein hund die fische aufmerksam beobachtet(besonders die 3 grossen) wenn sie mal aus dem teich trinkt,kommen die näher,macht luna nen langen schuh


----------

